# White House Down: Die verfilmte Call of Duty-Mission / Unsere Kritik zum Emmerich-Blockbuster



## Petra_Froehlich (5. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *White House Down: Die verfilmte Call of Duty-Mission / Unsere Kritik zum Emmerich-Blockbuster* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: White House Down: Die verfilmte Call of Duty-Mission / Unsere Kritik zum Emmerich-Blockbuster


----------



## Hungriger-Hugo (5. September 2013)

man hätte hier evtl noch schreiben können das vor paar wochen schon fast genau der selbe film raus kam: olympus has fallen

als ich so durch die trailer geschaut hab, hab ich mich total gewundert wie in so kurzer zeit zwei fast gleiche filme raus kommen.....


----------



## hawkytonk (5. September 2013)

Hungriger-Hugo schrieb:


> man hätte hier evtl noch schreiben können das vor paar wochen schon fast genau der selbe film raus kam: olympus has fallen
> 
> als ich so durch die trailer geschaut hab, hab ich mich total gewundert wie in so kurzer zeit zwei fast gleiche filme raus kommen.....


 Das ist zu bestimmten Themen eine beliebte Vorgehensweise. Siehe die letzten Verfilmungen von: Schneewitchen, Asteroiden-Weltuntergang (Armageddon und Deep Impact), Wyatt Earp (wurde sogar mehrmals im Doppel veröffentlicht), Alice im Wunderland (wenn auch hierbei mit größerem Abstand). Mehr Bsp fallen mir grade nicht ein.


----------



## UthaSnake (5. September 2013)

"...mit dem hierzulande eher weniger bekannten Channing Tatum..."

Lebt ihr hinter dem Mond?
G.I. Joe 1 & 2
Der Adler der neunten Legion
21 Jump Street
Side Effects
This is the End (wo das Publikum am Ende sicherlich nicht so gelacht hätte, wenn sie CT nicht kennen würden!)

Von dem Film erwarte ich gar nichts außer Action 
Aber einige Explosionen sahen schon im Trailer sehr sehr übertrieben aus!

Mal schauen welcher Film am Ende besser ist
White House Down
oder
Olympus has fallen


----------



## TheClayAllison (5. September 2013)

Was anderes hab ich von dem Film auch nicht erwartet als ich die Trailer gesehen habe  Ich glaube Emmerich sollte sich lieber wieder den Weltuntergangsszenarien widmen wo er sehr gut brilliert und Erfolg hat. Oder eben historische Ereignisse wie "Der Patriot" Ein genialer Film


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2013)

Der Emmerich hat das weiße Haus schon einmal platt gemacht... Der soll sich besser ne andere Stätte der Zerstörung suchen.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2013)

klingt nach totalem schrott. 
eigentlich hätte will smith anstatt von jamie foxx mitspielen müssen. 
der (also *ersterer*!!!!) ist sich ja mittlerweile wirklich für gar nix mehr zu schade.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eigentlich hätte will smith anstatt von jamie foxx mitspielen müssen.
> der (also letzterer) ist sich ja mittlerweile wirklich für gar nix mehr zu schade.


 
das Problem mit ersterem dürfte allerdings wieder sein, das der sich erster mal ein Stück weit verbrannt hat mit dem (offensichtlich) Schlechten Scientologiefilm


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> klingt nach totalem schrott.
> eigentlich hätte will smith anstatt von jamie foxx mitspielen müssen.
> der (also letzterer) ist sich ja mittlerweile wirklich für gar nix mehr zu schade.


 Hätte keinen großen Unterschied gemacht. Smith kann schlechte Filme auch nicht besser machen als sie am Ende sind, das hat man doch an "After Earth" gesehen.


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2013)

Ich hasse Filme, wo es ums weiße Haus geht und am schlimmsten noch der Präsident als totaler Held dargestellt wird. Hat immer diesen Propaganda-Beigeschmack.


----------



## Bonkic (5. September 2013)

sorry, ich hab mich verschrieben.
ich meinte natürlich, dass sich smith für nix mehr zu schade ist.
die letzten filme mit ihm waren imho allesamt mehr oder wenig scheisse.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hasse Filme, wo es ums weiße Haus geht und am schlimmsten noch der Präsident als totaler Held dargestellt wird. Hat immer diesen Propaganda-Beigeschmack.


 Och, Bill Pullmann, Harrison Ford und Co. fand ich ganz okay. Gibt dem mächtigsten Mann doch was Menschliches, wenn er selbst mitanpackt.

Unrealistisch, ich weiss, aber das macht die Figur am Ende auch sympathisch.


----------



## Mothman (5. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Och, Bill Pullmann, Harrison Ford und Co. fand ich ganz okay. Gibt dem mächtigsten Mann doch was Menschliches, wenn er selbst mitanpackt.
> 
> Unrealistisch, ich weiss, aber das macht die Figur am Ende auch sympathisch.


Geschmacksache. Ich finds furchtbar. Auch den Film mit Ford. Trotz Ford.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. September 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich hasse Filme, wo es ums weiße Haus geht und am schlimmsten noch der Präsident als totaler Held dargestellt wird. Hat immer diesen Propaganda-Beigeschmack.


 
Ein Emmerich Film und Propaganda Beigeschmack? Sachen gibts, die gibts nich...


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. September 2013)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Mal schauen welcher Film am Ende besser ist
> White House Down
> oder
> Olympus has fallen


 
Letzterer. Aber nur knapp. Meine Meinung steht hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/film-tv/8065905-welchen-film-habt-ihr-zuletzt-gesehen-118.html#post9629711


----------



## hawkytonk (5. September 2013)

Übrigens macht Emmerich als nächstes Independence Day 2. Soweit wohl mit gleicher Cast, aber defintiv ohne Will Smith. Der ist zu teuer.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2013)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Übrigens macht Emmerich als nächstes Independence Day 2. Soweit wohl mit gleicher Cast, aber defintiv ohne Will Smith. Der ist zu teuer.


 
ich fühl mich irgendwie alt wenn ich bedenke wie alt der Film war als der raus kam 
aber Stöpsel soll jetzt Nachfolge antreten und irgendwie Schade das Data nicht mehr dabei sein kann


----------



## saubermann666 (5. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich fühl mich irgendwie alt wenn ich bedenke wie alt der Film war als der raus kam
> aber Stöpsel soll jetzt Nachfolge antreten und irgendwie Schade das Data nicht mehr dabei sein kann


 
Ist vermutlich schon zu spät für mich:

Zuerst dreimal lesen müssen, bis ich "Data" nicht mehr deutsch betont habe.

Dann musste ich, beinahe panik erfüllt, googeln warum Brent Spiner nicht dabei sein kann (ja, gab dann auch einen "Picard-Facepalm" wenig später).
Schade, die Szenen mit ihm zählen für mich zu den Highlights... "Die Freak Show" 

Und sollte Smith´s Stöpsel in ID2 ne größere Rolle haben, macht das fast schon einen "must-not-see" Film daraus. Irgendwie habe ich den kleinen Scheißer gefressen. Der sieht dank seiner Augenbrauenstellung selbst bei Interviews so aus als ob er gleich flennt. Vielleicht stehen manche ja auf den Hundeblick, mein Geschmack triffts nicht so ganz


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2013)

na
nicht der echte, der Filmstöpsel


----------



## saubermann666 (5. September 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> na
> nicht der echte, der Filmstöpsel


 
 Ahh, hatte irgendwie vor Augen das halt der nächste, Smith genommen wird. So die Billigvariante quasi


----------



## hawkytonk (5. September 2013)

saubermann666 schrieb:


> Ahh, hatte irgendwie vor Augen das halt der nächste, Smith genommen wird. So die Billigvariante quasi


 Hab gerade gelesen, dass es sich Hr. Smith (W.S.) nach allem hin und eher evlt. doch überlegen könnte, im Film zu sein. Naja... Mal schauen, was wird.


----------



## Enisra (5. September 2013)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Hab gerade gelesen, dass es sich Hr. Smith (W.S.) nach allem hin und eher evlt. doch überlegen könnte, im Film zu sein. Naja... Mal schauen, was wird.


 
würde auch Sinn machen mit einem zumindest poteziellem Hit zu Kontern


----------



## Hoaxwars (23. September 2013)

Echt, White House Down soll eine CoD Verfilmte Mission sein?   Als ich den Film sah habe ich an alles andere gedacht, besonders Olympus has fallen, nur nicht an CoD.

Ich finde aber beide Filme interessant, also White House Down und Olympus has fallen, auch wenn das nicht ganz zum topic gehört.


Beide typische 0 8 15  US patriotische Filme. Wobei die Story von White House Down etwas besser, subtiler und nicht gleich durchschaubar ist wie in Olympus has fallen, wo einem doch irgendwie gleich klar war, als man den Süd Koreanischen Besuch sah, hier ist etwas faul. Auch ist es irgendwie von Anfang an klar, in beiden Filmen, das einer von den Agent ein verdammter Verräter ist.

Roland Emmerich hat für  White House Down die Herren Tanum, Foxx und Woods bekommen können und ein Antoine Fuqua, wer?, für Olympos has fallen immerhin Herr Butler, Freeman und  Eckart. Wo wir bei Olympos einen weissen President und bei Down eien schwarzen haben. Wobei Mr. Foxx in Down eine weit aus grössere Rolle spielt als Eckart in Olympus. Auch ist zwischen all dem Krawumm und Badabumm mehr Witz zwischen Tanum der den Agent spiel und Foxx eingebaut worden. Dennoch finde ich das Mr. Butler in Olympus die Rolle des Agent weit aus besser und glaubwürdiger verkörpert hat als Tanum.   Hm, so so oder so....0 8 15.


----------

